# streaming video issues



## Wessiide (Aug 11, 2011)

Has anyone else experienced issues with streaming video off the net where the video will just stop playing and go back to the page you clicked from like you were hitting the back button? It has happened with every mtd ROM I've used. If I stream from movies or any video player same effect. Also doesn't matter what browser i'm clicking from either. Is this a known issue or is my device just weird in some way? any input is appreciated.


----------



## newbie4ever (Aug 4, 2011)

This is a known issue it seems to happen when you lose 3g coverage

Sent from my finger to my phone to this post using Tapatalk


----------

